# Gov. Gen., PM unveil 'new' Canadian Victoria Cross



## RackMaster (May 20, 2008)

This is great news but I only hope it follows by presenting them to some brave soldiers from recent and current conflicts.

Here's a pdf on the new decoration.
http://www.gg.ca/honours/pdf/Victoria_Cross_e.pdf



> *Eligibility*
> 
> A person is eligible to be awarded a Military Valour Decoration if that person, on or after January 1, 1993, was a member 	of the Canadian Forces, or a member of an allied armed force that was serving with or in conjunction with the Canadian Forces. 	The Decorations may be awarded posthumously.
> 
> ...







> *Gov. Gen., PM unveil Canadian Victoria Cross*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, May 16, 2008 |  2:10 PM ET  Comments27Recommend27*
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (May 20, 2008)

Looks like a sharp medal....

Wonder how long before the posers start getting them :doh:


----------

